
Google Wants Out of AOL Investment - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/04/google-wants-out-of-aol-investment/
======
jacquesm
how is that for double speak ? "AOL remains an extremely valued partner, and
we’ll continue to work closely together to provide their users with the best
search experience possible. After careful consideration, we made the decision
that we needed to exercise our rights now so we could be in a position to sell
our interest when the timing made sense for us.”

The language twists that publicly traded companies go through in order to
express themselves are really tiring.

The plain text translation of that to me reads: "We don't want to kill you
outright in public but we're tired of you and because the market is
contracting we'd like to get out while the getting out is good. Also we'd like
you very much to not switch to a competitor once we've ditched you."

